
Show HN: A Brutalist-Design Chat Web App - news_to_me
https://brutal.chat
======
bernardhalas
/rooms doesn't show any rooms. Is there anyone to chat with? :)

------
4e1a
I tried it on android and when you press space it makes you wait to type again

------
skellertor
Doesn't seem to work on android

~~~
news_to_me
Yeah... :/ I couldn't test it with android.

Apparently you can type, just not with the spacebar.

